

Setting the record straight on icorrect? - mayukh
http://www.icorrect.com/browse_corrections?page=1

======
mayukh
The founder appeared on the Colbert show and at first I thought this was a
joke. They plan to charge $1000/year for people to "correct" information on
the inter-tubes. Seriously do they have a clue?

